# Question for my fellow Tech Consultants.



## Bulletbait92 (Jan 29, 2022)

Hello all, I have a question regarding our position in the tech department.  I just transferred to a new store, in a new state, a while ago and noticed that they try to pull me to do everyone else's jobs. At my previous location we were told it was against "policy" to be off doing other things , i.e. cashiering, pushing for another department, or doing another departments one for ones, especially if we were the only tech working.

Is there any kind of physical policy or anything that states we have to stay in our department? Or does it just depend on the store?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 29, 2022)

used to be that way, now u kinda do wht ur told and ur lead complains why nothing was done but u had to push chem all day


----------



## NKG (Jan 29, 2022)

It used to state in the job description " may be assigned other tasks." Some stores are strictly following the modernization model and others just want the freight out of the back


----------



## MrT (Jan 30, 2022)

No


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 30, 2022)

Bulletbait92 said:


> Hello all, I have a question regarding our position in the tech department.  I just transferred to a new store, in a new state, a while ago and noticed that they try to pull me to do everyone else's jobs. At my previous location we were told it was against "policy" to be off doing other things , i.e. cashiering, pushing for another department, or doing another departments one for ones, especially if we were the only tech working.
> 
> Is there any kind of physical policy or anything that states we have to stay in our department? Or does it just depend on the store?  Thanks in advance.


Business needs.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 30, 2022)

I have been given OFO in areas around Tech, or freight to push on slow days. They know I can do it and multi task, I guess I did too well during my time as seasonal, they expect a lot now.

I have also been pulled to OPU when there is more then one of us in Tech, it's interesting.

All in a days work though, no complaints from me.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 31, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I have been given OFO in areas around Tech, or freight to push on slow days. They know I can do it and multi task, I guess I did too well during my time as seasonal, they expect a lot now.
> 
> I have also been pulled to OPU when there is more then one of us in Tech, it's interesting.
> 
> All in a days work though, no complaints from me.


This just gave me the rage shakes cause they did this to me around xmas oh its  the two of you and you just got done being slammed in a rush for 7 hours and are starting to recover the department  , we need one for opu's. *rush picks up and its just me as the shelves get more bare*


----------



## lokinix (Jan 31, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> This just gave me the rage shakes cause they did this to me around xmas oh its  the two of you and you just got done being slammed in a rush for 7 hours and are starting to recover the department  , we need one for opu's. *rush picks up and its just me as the shelves get more bare*


Yup.... It was rough...


----------

